# Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?



## camoas (27. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Nach meinen Fehlkauf (Okuma Distance Carp DCI 80) suche ich nun eine Freilauf-Rolle, die etwas kleiner ist als die Okuma. Die Okuma ist wirklich 2 Nummern zu gross für mich.

Montiert werden soll die neue Rolle an einer Greys Prodigy SX 12ft. 2,75 lbs.

Zielfisch:
- Zander
- Aal
- Karpfen

Geangelt wird in einem Fluss (ca. 80m breit) und in kleinen Seen.

Folgende 2 Modelle habe ich ins Auge gefasst:
- Shimano BAITRUNNER DL 4000
- Shimano BAITRUNNER XT-RA 6000

Welche der beiden Rollen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Alternativ zu den beiden Shimanos bin ich natürlich auch offen für andere Modelle, die max. 120.- Euro kosten dürfen.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Siggy82 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

An genau diesen Ruten habe ich die Medium Baitrunner XT-A LC montiert;
harmoniert wunderbar.
Die Rollen sind seit letztem Winter in Gebrauch und ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Bei M&R sind sie momentan für 150€ zu haben.


----------



## Aal_Willi (27. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*



Siggy82 schrieb:


> An genau diesen Ruten habe ich die Medium Baitrunner XT-A LC montiert;
> harmoniert wunderbar.
> Die Rollen sind seit letztem Winter in Gebrauch und ich bin sehr zufrieden.
> Bei M&R sind sie momentan für 150€ zu haben.


 
Die Medium Baitrunner XT-A LC ist doch genauso gross wie
die Okuma.
Anstatt der beiden o.g. Shimanos würde ich die neue Baitrunner OC vorziehen.
Ob das mit der Rute harmoniert muss man selbst wissen.
Glaube der Gerlinger hat noch ein paar Okuma Salina 55 Baitfeeder und AM Angelsport vertickert noch Restbestände
der Shimano Aero Baitrunner.
Ansonsten kann man den meisten neuerlichen Kram von Freiläufern getrost
vergessen. 
An Deiner Stelle würde ich von Freilauf weggehen und eine
4500 oder 5500 Shimano Ultegra nehmen die hat MUR TACKLE
zur Zeit im Angebot.
Einfach Schnur etwas einklemmen und den Rollenbügel auf beim
Raubfischangeln.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## camoas (28. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Jetzt habe ich schon des öfteren gelesen, dass ich keine Freilaufrolle kaufen soll. Sind die neueren Freilaufrollen in der Qualität einfach nicht mehr gut?
Die Rolle sollte 500g nicht übersteigen und eben kein Riesen-Teil wie die Okuma sein.

Habt ihr weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## die_Rute (1. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Schau dir mal die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Penn Live Liner (zb. die 560L bei Angelgeräte Bode) und Okuma Longbow (LB-60 bei zesox) an. Das gesparte Geld kannst du dann sinnvoll woanders anlegen.
Habe mir die selbe Kombination vor knapp 2 Wochen gekauft, nach sehr langer Recherche hier im Forum.


----------



## Schnürlwascher (3. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Penn Live Liner ist meiner Meinung nach zum Zander angeln absolut ungeeignet. Der Freilauf ist ziemlich "schwergängig".

Die Baitrunner DL ist zum aktuellen Kurs keine schlechte Rolle. Ein Kumpel fischt sie und ist sehr zufrieden.

Die Okumas haben meist auch einen sehr feinen Freilauf.

-Schnürlwascher


----------



## Gunnar. (3. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Nabend,


camoas schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich schon des öfteren gelesen, dass ich keine Freilaufrolle kaufen soll. Sind die neueren Freilaufrollen in der Qualität einfach nicht mehr gut?
> Die Rolle sollte 500g nicht übersteigen und eben kein Riesen-Teil wie die Okuma sein.
> 
> Habt ihr weitere Vorschläge?


Falls dich das Gewicht der Rollen interessiert , schau hier rein und du wirst sehen das es auch unter 500gr geht.

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p1201_Okuma-Longbow-Baitfeeder.html

Die Empfehlung gnerell keine Freilaufrollen zu kaufen ist HUMBUG!!

Was stimmt ist das Freilaufrolle kein MUSS ist. Genauso stimmt das es viele Angler gibt die ohne Freilauf wunderbar klarkommen. keine Frage.......
Aber der Rest ist eindeutig subjektives Empfinden!!
Zumal das der Verzicht auf Freilauf zur Zeit gerade wieder "in" ist. Dann werden Argumente an den Haaren herbeigezogen über die man , höflich gesagt , nur schmunzeln kann.
Die Freilaufsysteme sind mitlerweile dermaßen ausgereift so das , wenns nicht gerade die absoluten no name Billigheimer sind , sich auf diese Technik verlassen kann.
Fazit: Freilauf ist kein MUSS - aber es erleichtert die Sache ungemein. Zumal es heutzutage genug Modelle im bezahlbaren Bereich gibt.


----------



## Mac69 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Nabend,

dem Gunnar 100% zustimme.

das mit den zu hohen Gewichten kann ich bei ner "inaktiven" Angelart zb . auf Karpfen  etc. nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.

Meistens liegt die Rute doch eh aufm Pod oder Bankstick.
Meiner Meinung kann ne Rolle selten zu gross aber oft zu klein sein.

Ich schmeisse mal die guten "alte" US BR  in den Thread ;-)

in diesem Sinne

Mac


----------



## cyberpeter (3. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Die Empfehlung gnerell keine Freilaufrollen zu kaufen ist HUMBUG!!
> 
> Was stimmt ist das Freilaufrolle kein MUSS ist. Genauso stimmt das es viele Angler gibt die ohne Freilauf wunderbar klarkommen. keine Frage.......
> 
> Die Freilaufsysteme sind mitlerweile dermaßen ausgereift so das , wenns nicht gerade die absoluten no name Billigheimer sind , sich auf diese Technik verlassen kann.



Na ja,

leider ist aber aber auch so, dass gerade bei Freilaufrollen der Preisklasse unter 100 € dieser Freilauf die vermutlich häufigste Fehlerursache gefolgt von anderen Problemen wie Getriebe und Bremse ist. Wenn man jetzt auf einen Freilauf verzichtet ist zumindest die Chance geringer, das die neue Rolle einen Defekt hat.

Dazu ist ja auch so, dass einem die Hersteller den Freilauf ja auch nicht umsonst überlassen sondern sich dafür nicht zu gering entlohnen lassen. Verzichte ich jetzt auf den Freilauf ist die Chance erheblich höher, eine höherwertig Rolle zum gleichen Preis und dazu noch einige Gramm leichter zu bekommen.

Auch funktionell ist es so dass man zumindest bei mehreren Freilaufrollen ein Problem hat, wenn man auf eine wirklich harte Freilaufeinstellung angewesen ist. Das geht nämlich nicht.

Deshalb kann ich mich dem nur anschließen wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muß auf den Freilauf zu verzichten.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Gunnar. (4. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Nabend Peter,



> Auch funktionell ist es so dass man zumindest bei mehreren Freilaufrollen ein Problem hat, wenn man auf eine *wirklich harte Freilaufeinstellung angewesen ist*. Das geht nämlich nicht.


 
Nun ist meine Neugier geweckt.Unter welchen Bedingungen beim Karpfenangeln benötigt man eine "wirklich harte Freilaufeinstellung" ?


----------



## Aal_Willi (4. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Unter welchen Bedingungen beim Karpfenangeln benötigt man eine "wirklich harte Freilaufeinstellung" ?


 
Das hat mit Karpfenangeln nichts zu tuen, sondern mit
Strömung, die bei offenem Freilauf Schnur ablaufen lässt
sofern man den Freilauf nicht stramm genug einstellen 
kann - was leider oft genug der Fall ist.
Auch beim Zanderfischen ist die Nutzung der Freilauffunktion
nicht optimal, da Zander häufig den Köder wieder loslassen
bei geringstem Widerstand.
Eine gute Freilaufrolle ist was feines, aber unbedingt nötig
ist sie nicht - m.M.n

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Gunnar. (5. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Hi Willi,

Du meinst das die Strömung vom Fluss so stark ist das der Freilauf da schlapp macht?? 
In dem Fall - sorry - solch schwachbrüstigen Freilauf hatte ich noch nie in den Fingern....

Beim Zander , da stimm ich dir zu..


----------



## punkarpfen (5. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Für Zander und Aal ist eine leichtgängige Freilaufrolle was feines. Für das Karpfenangeln ist sie nicht notwenig und man bekommt einfach bessere Rollen ohne Freilauf. Eine 4000er Shimano wäre mir zum Karpfenangeln zu klein. Von daher würde ich die 6000er bevorzugen.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Im welchen Detail sind denn Rollen ohne Freilauf besser??


----------



## Aal_Willi (5. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Du meinst das die Strömung vom Fluss so stark ist das der Freilauf da schlapp macht??


 
Hallo Gunnar,

ja, das ist oft der Fall dass der Freilauf zu schwach ist in der
Strömung.
Ich hatte schon gleiche Rollenmodelle wovon bei 4 Stück der Freilauf schwach war und bei zweien konnte man recht stramm zumachen.
Da müsste man sich dann, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, im
Laden verschiedene Rollen ansehen und testen.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Gunnar. (5. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Rehi Willi ,

Ohne jetzt deine Erfahrungen in Abrede stellen zu wollen. Und ohne jetzt die (deine) Bedingungen zu kennen...
 So aus der Ferne hört sich das nach "Montagsmodellen" an. Auch hätte ich jetzt generell Zweifel an der Qualität der Rollen. "Deine Mängel" - da könnt ich mir vorstellen das so etwas mit ner vernüftigen DAIWA u.o. Shimano nicht passiert.......Selbst ner preisgünstigen OKUMA trau ich so ein Versagen nicht ohne weiteres zu....


----------



## punkarpfen (5. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

@ Gunnar: Ganz einfach, wenn ich eine Rolle für beispielsweise 100 Euro kaufen möchte, dann bekommt man einfach qualitativ hochwertigere Rollen ohne Freilauf, als mit. Durch die zusätzliche Bremse wird die Rolle schlichtweg aufwändiger und damit teurer. Das soll nicht heißen, dass es keine guten Freilaufrollen unter 100 Euro gibt oder dgl.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Hi Chris,

Du meinst das fürs selbe Geld Rollen ohne Freilauf die bessen sind.
Da würde ich generell nicht mit gehen wollen....
 Aber gut - unterschiedliche Ansichten sind ja nichts schlimmes....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (5. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend Peter,
> 
> 
> 
> Nun ist meine Neugier geweckt.Unter welchen Bedingungen beim Karpfenangeln benötigt man eine "wirklich harte Freilaufeinstellung" ?



Ich glaube der Matze Koch hat sowas auf Youtube propagiert ... wohl an einer Stelle in der Nähe einer Brücke.
Wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe will er so mehr Zeit haben um an die Ruten zu kommen bevor die Karpfen sich um die Brückenpfeiler wickeln.
Quasi beginnt der Drill schon bevor er die Rute in der Hand hat - #c


----------



## punkarpfen (5. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Ja, der Meinung bin ich. Sicherlich liegt mein Fokus da auf der Karpfenangelei und nicht so sehr beim Ansitzangeln auf Raubfisch. Mir persönlich sind die kleinen Freilaufrolle zu schwachbrüstig, was Wurfweite und Schnureinzug angeht. Bei Distanzen bis 80m kann man das aber gut in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## punkarpfen (5. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Ein hoher Ablaufwiederstand ist selten verkehrt. Bei der Hindernissangelei ist er oftmals fangentscheidend. Bei einem stabilen Rutenaufbau sollte man den Karpfen gar nicht erst "in Fahrt" kommen lassen, damit er sich nicht irgendwo festsetzen kann.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Hi Ulrich,

Ja aber auch dem Beispiel erschließt sich mir nicht warum da ein Freilauf versagen sollte......

Für mich ist generell einfach immer zuviel subjektives Empfinden dabei.
Für mich nachvollziehbare Fakten fehlen einfach.

zB.  "Unter der Bedingung xyz ist ein Freilauf nachteilhaft."
Sowas fehlt.......


----------



## punkarpfen (5. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Eine sehr gute Freilaufrolle ist nur nachteilhaft für den Geldbeutel und je nach Modell für das Gesammtgewicht der Ruten/Rollenkombo. Man ist ja auch nicht gezwungen jedesmal den Freilauf zu nutzen. 
Das Gewicht spielt schon eine Rolle, auch wenn man 98% der Zeit das Gerät nicht in der Hand hält. Mit leichtem gerät lässt sich einfach besser Werfen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (5. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

"Eine sehr gute Freilaufrolle ist nur nachteilhaft für den Geldbeutel und je nach Modell für das Gesammtgewicht der Ruten/Rollenkombo."

Na ja , wenn man nur vom Karpfenangeln ausgeht - ich angel mit den gleichen Rollen aber auch mal auf Hecht mit Segelposen - da kann man bei zu viel Wind das Ganze schön dosiert einbremsen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Zum Freilauf: Wenn der mal zu schwach sein sollte, besteht immernoch die Möglichkeit, auf den Freilauf zu verzichten und die Bremse einzustellen. So wie man es auch bei einer Rolle ohne Freilauf machen würde 

Zu den Rollen: Ich würde keine kaufen. Aus zwei Gründen. Sie haben ein Zinkgetriebe (da könnte ich nun ne Seite zu schreiben, möchte ich aber nicht  Shimanorolle mit Zinketriebe = nicht kaufen) und die Rollen haben als Schnurverlegung das Varispeed System. Auch würde ich niemals eine Rolle mit Varispeed kaufen, die Schnurverlegung ist grauenhaft.

Wenn Freilaufrolle von Shimano, dann Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast mit Getriebe aus kalt geschmiedetem Aluminium und Aero Wrap II Schnurverlegung.

Super Baitrunner XTR-RA: Schnurverlegung OK (Aero Wrap II), Getriebe aus Zink, also Mist.

Baitrunner D: Schnurverlegung Mist, Getriebe OK


Ansonsten wars das. Meiner Meinung nach Shimano Freilaufrolle = Big Baitrunner, oder Baitrunner XT-A LC, wie sie nun heisst, oder man nimmt einen anderen Hersteller.


----------



## cyberpeter (6. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Hallo,

eine harte bzw. härtere Freilaufeinstellung sollte beim Karpfenangeln eigentlich nicht Ausnahme sondern die Regel sein es sei den, die Rutenauflage macht das nicht mit.

Dies hat zum einen den unschätzbaren Vorteil, dass der Haken schon tiefer im Karpfenmaul sitzt als wenn der Karpfen "nur gegen das Blei läuft". Besonders wenn man recht dickdrähtige Haken verwendet bzw. verwenden muß, die schwerer ins Fischmaul eindringen kann dies entscheident sein und man muß u.U. keine so hohen Bleigewichte verwenden. Zum zweiten verhindert es, das der Karpfen schnell in irgendwelche Hindernisse flüchten kann. Desto näher man also an Hindernissen fischt desto härter sollte bzw muß der Freilauf eingestellt sein selbst wenn man recht nah an der Rute ist! Grundvoraussetzung ist aber, das die Rutenauflage, ob nun Banksticks oder Rod Pod, das dann auch mitmacht!!

Das Problem ist, das manche Freilaufrollen es gar nicht ermöglichen den Freilauf recht hart einzustellen - die Hersteller wollen damit wohl die Fehleranfälligkeit bzw. den Materialeinsatz minimieren. Sicher könnte man dann hergehen wie vorgeschlagen und den Freilauf erst gar nicht benutzen und mit der normalen Kopfbremse arbeiten. Im Vergleich zu Quickdragrollen muß man bei diesen Rollen selbst bei härterer "Freilaufeinstellung" manchmal über eine Umdrehung des Bremsknopfes machen um zur Drilleinstellung zu kommen. Das macht dann wirklich keinen Spaß!

Wozu also der Freilauf? Bloß dass ich beim Aal oder Zanderangeln mit Freilauf arbeiten kann der selbst bei den weichsten Einstellungen von kleinen Freilaufrollen an vielen Gewässern aufgrund der Vorsichtigkeit der Fische immer noch zuviel Wiederstand produziert und ich damit Fehlbisse habe? An Fließgewässern mag das noch Sinn machen, weil aufgrund der Strömung die in einen Gummi "eingeclipste" Schnur sich oft ohne Biß lösen würde aber an Seen kommt man meist mit offenen Bügel und Schnur, die in einen Gummi eingeclipst ist, doch eher zum Ziel weil hier der Wiederstand deutlich geringer ist als bei der der leichtesten Freilaufeinstellung.

Ich bin von den Freilaufrollen weg vorallem wenn man mal mit einer Freilaufrolle gedrillt hat bei der der Freilauf nicht mehr rausging oder gesehen hat, wie eine Rutte bei der bei der Rolle der Freilauf "blockiert" hat, im See verschwunden ist oder das der Freilauf eingefroren ist. Sicher sind das alles Sachen die einem nicht jeden Tag passieren - keine Frage und bei Freilaufrollen von der Shimano BBLC aufwärts vermutlich noch seltener passieren werden. Aber sie passieren.

Deshalb meine ich, dass man trotz des "Komfortverlustes" den man beim Verzicht auf den Freilauf ohne jede Frage hat auf der anderen Seite doch deutliche Vorteil hat die zumindest meiner Meinung den Nachteil mehr als nur aufwiegen. Letztlich muß das aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden!


Gruß Peter


----------



## Gunnar. (6. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Nabend Peter,

Nachvollziehbare Argumentation.
Das versteh sogar ich......
Vielleicht hab ich einfach nur bisher Glück gehabt. Daher ist meine Einstellung zum Freilauf wohl anders.

Generell  geht es mir darum das man bei einer Empfehlung den Freilauf nicht pauschal ablehnt. Genau dieses passiert aber leider häufig. Fragt man nach objektiven Gründen kommt in der Regel nicht viel. Meist nur subjektives nachgeplappere.
Von daher find ich es gut das es hier einige gute argumentative Beiträge gibt!!


----------



## Mac69 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Nabend,



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Zum Freilauf: Wenn der mal zu schwach sein sollte, besteht immernoch die Möglichkeit, auf den Freilauf zu verzichten und die Bremse einzustellen. So wie man es auch bei einer Rolle ohne Freilauf machen würde
> 
> 
> Zu den Rollen: Ich würde keine kaufen. Aus zwei Gründen. Sie haben ein Zinkgetriebe (da könnte ich nun ne Seite zu schreiben, möchte ich aber nicht  Shimanorolle mit Zinketriebe = nicht kaufen) und die Rollen haben als Schnurverlegung das Varispeed System. Auch würde ich niemals eine Rolle mit Varispeed kaufen, die Schnurverlegung ist grauenhaft.


 
Wie kommst du zu dem vernichtenden Urteil?

Fische selber die BTR US A/B und die Daiwa Infinity "Kabeltrommeln".

Woraus besteht den das Getrieberitzel einer BTR US B?
Diese Rollen gelten allgemein nicht unbedingt als Schrott ;-)

Viele Rollen egal ob Freilauf oder nicht, haben nen Zinkguss/Zinklegierung Getriebe und funzeln ohne Probs.
Ich denke man sollte mit Pauschalisierungen immer bissle differenzierter umgehen.
Ich kenne persönlich keine Freilaufrolle der 100-150 Euro Klasse wo der Freilauf zu schwach ist.
Ich kenne auch keinen Fluss der Schnur übern Freilauf einer US A/B oder von den neueren Modellen abzieht wenn ich den zudrehe habe *.* 
Bei der Schnurverlegung gebe ich dir zt. Recht.
ABER:
Wie sieht es in der Praxis aus?
Die meisten Angler angeln doch in "gemässigten" Weiten-da relativiert sich das Argument Wurfweite schon mal ;-)
Bei Long Distance mag ne Rolle mit ner 100% Schnurverlegung die "entscheidenen" Meter bringen,wobei ich mir da auch nicht immer so sicher bin.
Ich werfe ZIELGENAU mit ner 4500 genauso weit wie mit ner 6500 .......
selbst bei den Daiwa Kabeltrommeln sind es nur "paar" Meter mehr.Ich gebe aber gerne zu das der grosse Spulenkern und die Übersetzung das einholen einfacher/schneller macht.

Mein persönliches Fazit:
wenn es sich um vernünftige Qualität ist es egal ob Freilauf oder nicht-reine Geschmacksache wobei ich zb. beim Karpfenangeln nicht mehr auf Freilauf verzichten möchte.
Ob geschmiedetes Alu,Bronze oder Zinkguss ,mir selber ist nur wichtig das es funzelt und haltbar ist ( in Bezug auf die Angelmethode).

gruss 

Mac

PS: 
Das nen Freilauf eingefroren war habe ich allerdings auch noch nie erlebt/gehört.
Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## cyberpeter (7. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Zurück zum Thema .... 

Ob nun Freilaufrolle oder nicht - das mußt Du aufgrund der Argumente wohl selbst entscheiden.

Die beiden von Dir genannten Rollen sind sicher nicht schlecht - wo sie passen. Wo ich jedoch arge Bedenken habe ist der Einsatz an einem Fluß.

Nachdem Du "nur" eine 2,75 lbs Rute einsetzt gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du an diesem Fluß keine größere Strömung hast und somit keine größeren Gewichte verwenden mußt und auch keine größeren Karpfen vorkommen.

Wenn das so ist würde ich trotzdem keine Rolle unter der 6000er Größe nehmen und würde die XT-RA aufgrund der besseren "inneren Werte" der DL vorziehen.

Wenn nicht, sprich Du verwendest Gewichte um die 150g oder mehr und/oder mußt mit größeren Karpfen rechnen würde ich von diesen Rollen die Finger lassen weil es das deutlich bessere Rollen für den härteren Einsatz gibt.


Gruß Peter




Mac69 schrieb:


> PS:
> Das nen Freilauf eingefroren war habe ich allerdings auch noch nie erlebt/gehört.
> Man lernt nie aus.



Es kommt halt drauf an unter unter welchen Wetterbedingungen man seine Rollen einsetzt. Bei normalen "Winterwetter" bis minus 10 Grad werden wenn überhaupt nur die billigen Freiläufer ein Problem bekommen wobei hier vermutlich nicht nur der Freilauf sondern das ganze Getriebe betroffen sein kann, weil das verwendete Fett solche Temperaturen nicht "abkann". Kommt aber z.B. Rauhreif oder gar gefrierender Regen dazu schaut es anders aus. Bei mir hat sich der Freilauf der Abyss, die nicht gerade eine Billigrolle ist, bei starkem Rauhreif "verabschiedet". Aber bei selbst sehr robuste Rollen wie bei der alten BBLC gibt es einige Berichte, wo der Freilauf "eingefroren" ist.

Deshalb halte ich Freilaufrollen bei solchem Wetter für deutlich anfälliger als normale Frontbremsrollen mit abgedichteter Bremse.


----------



## Gunnar. (7. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Hi Peter,


> Bei mir hat sich der Freilauf der Abyss, die nicht gerade eine Billigrolle ist, bei starkem Rauhreif "verabschiedet".


Die Abyss hatte ich ne Weile als ein Rollenkauf anstand aufem Zettel. Da ich aber über diese Rolle nichts (Berichte , Erfahrungen) gefunden hatte , hab ich sie dann doch nicht gekauft.
Kannst du speziell zu diesem Modell einiges an Auskünfte geben??


----------



## cyberpeter (7. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Hallo,

hatte hier schon mal was dazu geschrieben:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227680&highlight=Abyss

Dummerweise habe ich die beiden Abyss an einen Bekannten verkauft (auf die Mängel habe ich ihn hingewiesen)... 

In der Zwischenzeit ist die Bremse bei zwei Spulen komplett im Eimer. Sie gibt die Schnur wenn überhaupt nurnoch ruckweise ab. Müßte man mal auseinander nehmen, aber ich lege an die Rollen keine Hand mehr an ...

Gottseidank hatte ich mehrere Ersatzspulen dabei. Aber auch die beginnen langsam das "rumpfen". Man muß aber fairerweise sagen, dass die Dinger auch bei jedem "Sauwetter" draußen sind und der jetzige Inhaber nicht gerade "pfleglich" damit umgeht. Von daher kann ich zumindest dem Getriebe ein Kompliment machen ...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Gunnar. (7. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano BAITRUNNER DL oder BAITRUNNER XT-RA?*

Na Danke!
Wenn ich das so lese war meine Entscheidung wohl richtig!


----------

